
The Lossy Image Quality Survey - ingve
https://imagesurvey.site/
======
zimpenfish
I had trouble figuring out precisely where on the slider I would rate images -
might be better to just have the five named choices. Or maybe even just "BAD",
"OK", "GOOD".

